# System-wide clock bias as Mystro workaround



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

With the problem Mystro software soon to be pushed out by Time Warner Cable as their new Navigator to all customers nationwide, I think it is more important now than ever that we have an option to bias the clock in the TiVo, if only by 1-10 seconds, so that bugs on the cable box that causes it to crash or tune the wrong channel are avoided. As it stands, I have had to turn off the TiVo-exclusive feature of Suggestions to avoid my cable box crashing on the channel change at the moment guide the box's data updates on the hour and half-hour on the channel being left.

Alternatively, TiVo, please soft-pad your recording of your _Teleworld Paid Program_ by one minute before and after to also avoid this problem


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I've discovered an alternate workaround for Time Warner Cable's mystro software glitching on channel changes on the hour and half hour. Apparently the box only sets _its_ clock at boot time, and it will drift over time. I thought the bug itself had gone, so I was able to enjoy about a month of being able to record Suggestions again, until one day when _all three_ boxes locked up. Last night I had failed channel changes and restarts of the cable boxes controlled by TiVos.

So it is a rather pernicious bug. The more it is triggered, the more likely it will be triggered again. So again, I ask for an update of the TiVo software to work around this with an option to add a few-second clock bias system-wide.


----------

